# New pitbull puppy owner



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have never had a pitbull puppy before and there was one In Baltimore that needed rescuing handsome boy he is 8 weeks old and I'm getting him Saturday ( naming him Oreo) I have 3 children ages 3mnths, 2yrs, 6yrs plus 2 adult cats and kitten how can I introduce Oreo to everyone???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Such a young pup introducing should be fairly easy just take your time with the animals don't want to overwhelm the puppy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Should I keep him on leash while I do it or let him loose?


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

cats are animals that when there ready to investigate they come so I wouldn't force them I would just let it happen . With the kids just supervise puppies get over excited and tend to nip .. if that happens a firm no and ignore the pup for a few minutes then let the kids go back to playing with him .. are you getting a crate ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

I was planning on getting a crate and putting it in my bedroom cause I don't want to leave Oreo downstairs alone, and ok so what about potty training?? What is the best thing to feed him? Someone told me to mix white rice in with his food sometimes??!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I feed orijen fish formula I also would NOT add rice.. As far as potty training im pretty strict. They go outside every 3 hours and stay out until they go. When the go potty outside i pet them and give them a lot of praise. As sson as they wake up, play hard, or about 30 minutes after they eat or drink I take them out and they stay until the go potty. If they go in the house I show it to them give them a stern no and put them outside. If they go in the kennle I keave them in the kennel covered with the mess for 5-10 minutes then take them outside until they go potty (again lots of praise when the go potty outdoors). I havent had a pup last more than 3 weeks without being trained (not 100% accident proof but close) with that schedule.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Honestly the white rice thing isn't the best idea at all .. I feed my new girl Purina pro plan puppy because its affordable for me in my area and I've had good results . You can try that and if it doesn't work out then switch . But white rice isn't a good idea for him at all unless the vet tells ya to do it for a couple days for a medical reason

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I feed orijen fish formula I also would NOT add rice.. As far as potty training im pretty strict. They go outside every 3 hours and stay out until they go. When the go potty outside i pet them and give them a lot of praise. As sson as they wake up, play hard, or about 30 minutes after they eat or drink I take them out and they stay until the go potty. If they go in the house I show it to them give them a stern no and put them outside. If they go in the kennle I keave them in the kennel covered with the mess for 5-10 minutes then take them outside until they go potty (again lots of praise when the go potty outdoors). I havent had a pup last more than 3 weeks without being trained (not 100% accident proof but close) with that schedule.


Same thing I do for potty training it works .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you guys so much  and his 1st shots should be what? Should I get the vet to deworm him or people have been telling me to deworm myself by buying dewormer @ Walmart??? So where should I have him sleep?? And eat I saw a lot formums about letting them sleep in the crate or cage is this ok?? I don't want him to feel Iocked up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Crating is perfectly fine . Its like giving him is own space to go to plus a puppy that young you dont want wondering around while your sleeping . For shots there 3 rounds you gotta do and your vet will know which to start with . You should deworm you can do it yourself it might be cheaper but try to get it from a tractor supply store they have better stuff for oets then walmart and better price ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok great and now for feeding I'm seeing all this different stuff on feeding puppy food or raw diet???!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

For now stick to regular puppy food .. Raw is something you have to do alot of research on and be dedicated to so for now just do baby steps

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to GP!
Raw would be something you would want to research before jumping into. 
Most high quality kibble is all life stages, so you won't have to worry about "puppy" food. When I did feed kibble I fed Acana, JTP and several others feed Orijen. I guess it depends on your budget and what kibbles are available in your area.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I moved your thread to the General Discussion section, as the section you posted in is for articles in the media concerning the breed. Your thread is kind of all over the place with questions regarding the pup, so the General Discussion is the best place for it. 

Congratulations on your soon to be new addition, and welcome to the pack. I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard.


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank u  all for all of your help I appreciate it a lot and I think I will just do puppy food and no raw unless it's down the line later in life, and thanks for moving it lol I don't quite know how to use this thing yet lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

That is the puppy Oreo I'm getting Saturday any idea on what breed he is??!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is his dad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

heather1988 said:


> That is the puppy Oreo I'm getting Saturday any idea on what breed he is??!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortumately if you do not have registration papers and/or a pedigree showing his lineage, there's no way to say for sure what breed or mixes thereof he might be. He's a cutie though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

I know  I can't wait to get him and I mean then I guess he is just a mutt but I love him just the same so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes a heinz 57 just like my black and white boy.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a mutt  The dog in my signature picture is a mutt too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The crate is also good to teach the children to leave the dog alone when he is near it, that way if the pup or as he grows feels overwhelmed he has a nice space all his own he can go and relax and decompress ever if need be. Sure is a cutie, cant wait to see more pictures!!

I would bring my dog out every hour when I was up, but I don't have real kids taking up my time lol. My boy was potty trained really quick.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I always made sure to let my puppy out every hour, or after eating, drinking, playing hard, and sleeping.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks I think I may have no problem potty training hopefully lol.... And around what time should be like last potty time? Do you take there food & water away @ night??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

heather1988 said:


> Thanks I think I may have no problem potty training hopefully lol.... And around what time should be like last potty time? Do you take there food & water away @ night??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine have access to water when they are not put up. We go out to potty right before we go to bed and when we come in its straight to the kennel or bedroom(two sleep in bed one in a crate.) when I wake up in the am we immediately go outside again. Ammo, our youngest dog, always had no problem needing out in the middle of the night. He slept all night long. You can always remove water an hour or so before bed and do you free feed or have set meal times? Mine get dinner at 5. They don't eat anymore after that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

I will prob feed Oreo around 9am and then again @ noon and maybe round 6pm and then that will be It for the night

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would give your a pup time to adjust but I took up water a few hours before bed and fed 3 times a day. I free fed for the first few months, but after about 6 months I would pick the food up after 20 minutes if it wasn't touched, too bad and put the same bowl back again next feeding. Still not eating within 20 minutes, pick the bowl up and then back again next feeding. You dont want to make a picky eater and you don't want to worry about accidents if they eat when you do not notice and need to go out but do not know how to ask yet. I switched to NOT allowing free feeding when we went from 3 times a day feedings to 2 times a day. everyone has different opinions. I like a scheduled feeding for scheduled breaks.


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Makes sense and I think I will feed on schedule also, should i feed him in his cage?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hes a heinz 57 just like my black and white boy.


Lmao!



heather1988 said:


> View attachment 34329
> View attachment 34337
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He looks a lot like my boy. Except Jones was smaller when I got him.

When I was house training my boy I would pick up his water at about 7pm, take him out for the last time at 10pm to do his thing, and then again at about 5am again. (Used to come back in and go back to sleep after that)

I let Jones sleep on my bed at night. I got him in winter and he woke up me every night for the first week shivering like he could not get warm. (He had a heating pad and blankets and everything) but he is my only dog. He is now a snuggle monster. Lol

Don't jump into going raw. It can be done with small pups, but there is a ton of reading to do before that. I would recommend waiting until you have him settled in your home before you make the switch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Heather, I have always fed my puppies three scheduled meals a day. We always go outside for a potty break right before getting in bed, and before my pups are potty trained I have always just picked up their water bowl a half hour before bedtime. 
I don't know about anyone else but I have never fed my dogs in their crates, mine each have their own food and water bowls in the kitchen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I saw no difference in stopping the drinking after a certain time, but really after around 7pm he doesn't drink anyway.

I do agree with everyone tho that a schedule does help with knowing his potty schedule. As D gets older, it's easier figuring it all out bc he is able to hold it longer. Now that I think about it, he was able to sleep the whole night pretty quickly without needing a potty break

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

My baby Oreo : )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww, so tiny! Good Luck 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes he is  and thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Knocked out with his tongue out lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

heather1988 said:


> View attachment 34689
> 
> My baby Oreo : )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is very cute!

He reminds me of Jones at that age.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Awe it does  and thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Need some help little Oreo has fleAs!!!! What can I put on him after I bathe him for flea treatment

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

heather1988 said:


> Need some help little Oreo has fleAs!!!! What can I put on him after I bathe him for flea treatment
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Frontline plus is good for fleas and ticks, Advantix works for fleas. Though I found that Jones still scratched with Advantix on. You should be able to get Frontline (the regular one) from the store, but that doesn't kill ticks.

There are lots of other things out there that will also work, but those are what I have tried.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't like using flea stuff on my dogs...it's a poison. I use deciduous earth food grade. You can put it in the yard, and feed it to the dogs  gooooood stuff!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I don't like using flea stuff on my dogs...it's a poison. I use deciduous earth food grade. You can put it in the yard, and feed it to the dogs  gooooood stuff!


Yep, you can even purchase it at TSC (Tractor Supply Company)... you can check online to see if your local TSC has it in stock...

I plan on getting this brand of DE

It's even safe for human consumption.. or you can go to Wolf Creek Ranch and they have all sorts of information about using Food Grade DE.

It can also used as a pesticide to combat roaches, bed bugs, and many other types of insects. I've been studying up on it for a few weeks since seeing another member's mention of using it as opposed to flea/tick preventative. If it's safer and healthier for my dogs and more cost efficient, then I'm willing to try it.

According to Wolf Creek Ranch, its also good for keeping internal parasites at bay. I think 20 lbs for $13 and it serves multiple purposes is a pretty good deal when money is tight.

ETA: I embedded links in my text, so you'll have to hover over them when you're on a computer (not sure how you'll get to them from the app).


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Katey said:


> Frontline plus is good for fleas and ticks, Advantix works for fleas. Though I found that Jones still scratched with Advantix on. You should be able to get Frontline (the regular one) from the store, but that doesn't kill ticks.
> 
> There are lots of other things out there that will also work, but those are what I have tried.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really? For me was the opposite. I heard fleas are becoming immune to frontline

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im switching to trifexus. 4 dogs needing flea tick and heartworm control it just makes it easier to give them each 1 pill once a month.


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Where do u get the pill @ u give them once a month?? Vet?? Is it expensive?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yep, you can even purchase it at TSC (Tractor Supply Company)... you can check online to see if your local TSC has it in stock...
> 
> I plan on getting this brand of DE
> 
> ...


I didn't know about this. I have to look into this. I have been thinking about getting something for my flat.

Thanks Bev.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Really? For me was the opposite. I heard fleas are becoming immune to frontline
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know if the Advantix irritated Jones' skin, because he seems to scratch less with Frontline. That said, he is still scratching, and has little patches that are short on hair. So I am looking into environmental control too, and maybe trying something else if that doesn't help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

It could have also been the food Jones was on because he scratches less since I changed him to raw. Sort of eating and seeing.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

heather1988 said:


> Where do u get the pill @ u give them once a month?? Vet?? Is it expensive?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can purchase Trifexis at the Vet's office, and once you have an Rx from your Vet, to provide online pharmacies with, you can order the tablets online as well. It's a once-monthly tablet, yes. Prices range depending on the weight of your dog. Just to give you an idea, for a 65lb dog, I pay approximately $100 for a 6-tablet pack. Could be considered pricey by some, I suppose, but being a flea/heartworm combo, it's worth it, IMO.

Cute pup.


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok great I will talk to the vet about that, and thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Loves his baby 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oreo @ 7 weeks old 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bisco Althea (Oct 30, 2013)

Your pup will be fine! I brought a pup into a home with a female dominant pitbull and an elderly dominant female cat they smacked her around for a while out her in her place then she was done. A few months later I moved out (away from the bigger pitbull) and it was just me my dog and older cat. My cat came down with cancer so I got two kittens to replace her (keep me occupied) so I wouldn't miss her as much. My dog who was 1.5 years at that time took on a motherly roll to my kitties and would carry them by the Scruff! Super cute. But when introducing them to cats (since you have two they should be somewhat animal friendly) but bring a blanket or toy the dog enjoys around the cats first. Let them get used to it and if they hate it out cat nip on it so they can get used to the scent. do small introductions start with a glass door or screen door and have the dog outside. Give it a while and if they're okay bring puppy inside but wait! Don't directly introduce them first. Start out by feeding the cats tuna and the dog dog food all where they can see each other but with something between. Then if all goes well being them in for a meet and greet. Have your wife or kids play with either of their choice so everyone is getting played with in the same room and realize that there's no potential threats towards anyone. I had to do this process when I moved my two cats and out into my parents house with another two dogs and cat and everyone is a happy family. Trust me take time with it and a good attitude animals pick up on negativity!!! Good luck and congratulations!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heather1988 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm very thankful that ALL my fur babies get along great  and all my kids get along with them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

